# American Airlines glitch may cancel many flights over Christmas



## ParanoidAndroid (Nov 29, 2017)

https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2017/11/29/567286235/oops-american-airlines-accidentally-let-too-many-pilots-take-off-the-holidays

Perhaps this will increase Amtrak ridership during this time?


----------



## railiner (Nov 29, 2017)

It could, but probably Amtrak is already booked for the period in question....


----------



## Acela150 (Nov 29, 2017)

Well I can guarantee AA will be having to offer payouts to get the pilots to work.


----------



## railiner (Nov 30, 2017)

You got that right....Santa came early for AA pilots this year...


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 30, 2017)

maxbuskirk said:


> Perhaps this will increase Amtrak ridership during this time?


As mentioned the dates in question are likely to be at or near practical capacity anyway. In order for Amtrak to benefit they'd need to have extra hardware (and advertising money) ready to pounce, but nearly everything they have is most likely already deployed. AA is at least entertaining the prospect of extra pay for some routes and if they are willing to sweeten the overall deal with some good faith incentives (perhaps each hour of approved peak vacation time returned earns two hours of off-peak vacation in the future) maybe they'll be able to find some takers.


----------



## saxman (Dec 1, 2017)

Most of flights have been picked up again. There's a few left to staff but those can be covered with extra board, err...reserves. But many are getting 1.5x or more their rate. Not sure why this was even an issue in the news. Staffing at my airline is an issue every day. Seems like I'm called once or twice a month on my day off to ask if I'm around to pick up a trip for the evening.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 1, 2017)

Thanks for the "inside" info Chris!

And how can they contact you when you're usually on a Long Distance Train or dead-heading somewhere in the World?


----------

